# Call Of Duty For Playstation 3



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I got it the System Friday night and got the game Saturday afternoon after playing it at a friends a few times.

Anyone who has it and plays online who wants a new online 'friend' PM me.

I am so additcted to this game. I also have rainbow6 Vegas and Ghost Recon. I knew i shouldnt have opend the Rainbow6 I wanna sell it or trade it off.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Join the Official Playstation 3 thread. Add me b_ack51 and Curley whose psn name is KNINE and Pacman who I think is PacmanXSA (just check the playstation thread)


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Can you link me to the thread? I cannot seem to find it.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

So I go searching for that thread...and I find this...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Finished it. Short but intense!

I went out and bought "Resistence: Fall of Man", and it sucks by comparison. I'm currently selling it on ebay.


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

360 is way better than PS3 hands down


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

planning on going online tonight for a bit gonna try and make the user name

piranha_guy_dan


----------



## Steelrain (Apr 22, 2006)

dorianc204 said:


> 360 is way better than PS3 hands down


Sorry for going







,
But what is this based on?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Steelrain said:


> 360 is way better than PS3 hands down


Sorry for going







,
But what is this based on?
[/quote]

obviously nothing lol the 360 controllers cost you a fortune in replacement battiers which also adds weight........... and doesnt have the bluray player built in NOR does it have the internet access the PS3 does......... i guess it was under the tree for him on christmas so it was better lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im all hooked up online and running under the name

piranha_guy_dan

man i love this online stuff


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

are we talking COD 3 or 4? i have both but play the new one most, and everybody is welcome to add me and play some games! "Snidro" is my name i believe... look forward to kickin some ass with ya

maybe we should all try to get online tomorrow night or something?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I'm up for a game around 9pm Eastern tonight. (prison break is on at 8).

b_ack51 on ps3


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Not to derail, but Im a huge fan of the SOCOM series. How does COD4 compare to say, SOCOM 3? Im under the impression that COD4 is a "me too" game of SOCOM 3.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I will be on from now 1135pm untill prob around 1 or 2(MST) .... if anybody is on add me and lets play some matches 
"Snidro" is my name... and i cant find my damn headset


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

a bunch of invites just showed up, i will be on tomorrow night, so see you guys then?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> a bunch of invites just showed up, i will be on tomorrow night, so see you guys then?


I probably won't be on tonight but you probably got an invite from me and some others. I've seen on COD4 Mattones, Piranha_Guy_Dan, KNINE (Curley), and PacmanXSA. I've also seen piranha052 (Sheppard) but not sure if he stayed around to play a match.


----------



## dorianc204 (Mar 12, 2007)

Steelrain said:


> 360 is way better than PS3 hands down


Sorry for going







,
But what is this based on?
[/quote]

well how many games are there for PS3 ?? there like 1 game thats 1080p tha rest are 1080i and how many are even good..... the controllers are sooo uncomfortable and as for no HD DVD player for the xbox well you can buy one for 129.99 plus a 300.00 xbox 360 that cost less than the PS# and you can rest HD movie online on the xbox. as for the WWW. on the PS3 hope you dont download a virus lol i jsut cant see them replacing ur ps3 becz of ur downloading a virus.. to sum it up 360 is better online better games better price MICROSOFT IS BETTER THAN SONY HANDS DOWN


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Im Marwick007 on ps3.... play all the time great game.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dorianc204 said:


> 360 is way better than PS3 hands down


Sorry for going







,
But what is this based on?
[/quote]

well how many games are there for PS3 ?? there like 1 game thats 1080p tha rest are 1080i and how many are even good..... the controllers are sooo uncomfortable and as for no HD DVD player for the xbox well you can buy one for 129.99 plus a 300.00 xbox 360 that cost less than the PS# and you can rest HD movie online on the xbox. as for the WWW. on the PS3 hope you dont download a virus lol i jsut cant see them replacing ur ps3 becz of ur downloading a virus.. to sum it up 360 is better online better games better price MICROSOFT IS BETTER THAN SONY HANDS DOWN
[/quote]

i like the fanboy perspective. just to put this out there, i own neither, but as far as im concerned, from the outside looking in, the ps3 just LOOKS far superior right off the bat. number 1, it COMES WITH the blu-ray player, which is going to take over (HD dvd will get crushed in that battle, it's already happening), the ps3 is FREE to play online, the ps3's controllers are WAY more comfortable than the xbox's, the ps3 has more quality titles, and i dont know if you've seen the previews for gran turrismo 5, but no xbox game will touch those graphics. in 1 more year, the ps3 will have way better titles, and way better looking games than the xbox, so i guess if you want to throw away 400 dollars right NOW to play a few good games for a few months, and then miss out on the ps3 when all the exclusives come out, then go for it. oh BTW, have fun waiting for your xbox to come back from the shop, as that seems to be a recurring theme with those units.

xbox 360 300
hd dvd player 130
total cost 430

ps3 400
comes with blu-ray player
total cost 400

430
-400
30 dollars more for the xbox with the video which will be obsolete in a year or two. have fun. im buying a ps3 come spring time. xbox can suck nuts.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

last night i played with b_ack51 and today i played with skunkforbud


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> last night i played with b_ack51 and today i played with skunkforbud


and today my internet was lagging like a mo-focker, i would stab some dude like 3 times and he would turn around and shoot me... in the replay he actuallly killed me when i ran through the door... hopefully this overloaded server crap is resolved
and dan you need to get a headset... i really dont have Turettes syndrome, but when playing video games at times you would think i might...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah man i was having that problem for a bit at the start but it smoothed out. half the time you ended up on the other team......... i dont know how that happened


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> yeah man i was having that problem for a bit at the start but it smoothed out. half the time you ended up on the other team......... i dont know how that happened


after one match it splits the teams based on kill score i think, just to keep things more fair... i dont even know if we killed eachother but odds are in the 18 times i was getting raped by lag and killed per match a few had to be you, GO GET A HEADSET or find a used one for a phone... any blue tooth device is compatable


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah i killed you i know once in that crash level but i was hoping it woulda kept us together. how does the headset hook up to the game?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

well you turn on your system, and in the system menu you go to settings, accessory settings, register bluetooth device... you will need the "registration code" or whatever, typically its 0000 if you dont have the box to verify.... and you go from there, basically once you turn the headset on it will detect it from there


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

Both systems are great for COD, but I like the feel of the 360's much better. Its more ergonomic and feels smoother when playing.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> last night i played with b_ack51 and today i played with skunkforbud


and today my internet was lagging like a mo-focker, i would stab some dude like 3 times and he would turn around and shoot me... in the replay he actuallly killed me when i ran through the door... hopefully this overloaded server crap is resolved
and dan you need to get a headset... i really dont have Turettes syndrome, but when playing video games at times you would think i might...
[/quote]

there are no "servers". individual people host the games. if you're in a slow game then the host is slow.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

I've played with b_ack several times. He's got a pretty solid clan of guys with him. I've improved drastically since I started however since I've hit lvl55, I haven't played as much (aka currently trying to finish Ninja Gaiden Sigma).

Anyone is more than welcome to hit me up. My user name is PacmanXSA as Mr. Back pointed out earlier.

Pac


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

hyphen said:


> last night i played with b_ack51 and today i played with skunkforbud


and today my internet was lagging like a mo-focker, i would stab some dude like 3 times and he would turn around and shoot me... in the replay he actuallly killed me when i ran through the door... hopefully this overloaded server crap is resolved
and dan you need to get a headset... i really dont have Turettes syndrome, but when playing video games at times you would think i might...
[/quote]

there are no "servers". individual people host the games. if you're in a slow game then the host is slow.
[/quote]

thats what i was talking about, the person hosting is a server for the other players, and my connection to the host is slow... but actually if you look there are massive server farms based on the PS3 system... check it:
CLick


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

had a few good games with you guys last night (mattones, piranha_guy_dan, and skunk)

I probably won't be on tonight, but check for me sometime this weekend.

The other guys I play COD with are usually Honda-Tech guys who usually are pretty good. (hence the HT or HT-A or HT-B or HT-C in their clan tags). The other guys are just friends of mine who have a ps3 too.

Sorry about leaving the game early yesterday too, had to go to bdubs for wings.



diddye said:


> Both systems are great for COD, but I like the feel of the 360's much better. Its more ergonomic and feels smoother when playing.


I've played COD4 on both systems and personally I like the ps3's better. But that's just my opinion cause I like the controllers better on the ps3.


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

i like that game


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> Both systems are great for COD, but I like the feel of the 360's much better. Its more ergonomic and feels smoother when playing.


I've played COD4 on both systems and personally I like the ps3's better. But that's just my opinion cause I like the controllers better on the ps3.
[/quote]

Yeah man... i will prob be on later tonight if you are around, i just went into prestige mode so i gotta get back to 55


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Both systems are great for COD, but I like the feel of the 360's much better. Its more ergonomic and feels smoother when playing.


I've played COD4 on both systems and personally I like the ps3's better. But that's just my opinion cause I like the controllers better on the ps3.
[/quote]

Yeah man... i will prob be on later tonight if you are around, i just went into prestige mode so i gotta get back to 55








[/quote]

yeah i noticed u were a 9............. what the hell does that mean anyways cause u have some weird symbol now.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i thought we should start our own CLAN since its only 4 letters i called myself FURY cause pfury wont fit obviously........... feel free to all join the clan

FURY


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Lastnight i was doing so horrible. I gotta play for a soild hour or so to get my groove on haha.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> Both systems are great for COD, but I like the feel of the 360's much better. Its more ergonomic and feels smoother when playing.


I've played COD4 on both systems and personally I like the ps3's better. But that's just my opinion cause I like the controllers better on the ps3.
[/quote]

Yeah man... i will prob be on later tonight if you are around, i just went into prestige mode so i gotta get back to 55









[/quote]

yeah i noticed u were a 9............. what the hell does that mean anyways cause u have some weird symbol now.
[/quote]

prestige basically means that you got to level 55 but decide to start over. different prestige modes get different icons as opposed the usual 5 stars for lvl 55.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

basically you just start over with no perks or cool guns, and work back up to level 55... you can restart up to 10 times and you get nothing but the experience and icon by your name... personally i will never do it again unless i am bored out of my head... its lots of work to get those last levels let alone 10 times


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> basically you just start over with no perks or cool guns, and work back up to level 55... you can restart up to 10 times and you get nothing but the experience and icon by your name... personally i will never do it again unless i am bored out of my head... its lots of work to get those last levels let alone 10 times


Yea I'll never do prestige mode. I got all the unlocks and weapons I want so screw prestige.

Couldn't make it last night to play any games, had to hang out with the girl for v-day cause I won't be able to see her tonight, so maybe I'll be on. If not, I'm always online during the weekend, look for me around 1pm EST to anywhere to 6pm EST. (saturdays) and Sundays on around 1pm to whatever time.


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> basically you just start over with no perks or cool guns, and work back up to level 55... you can restart up to 10 times and you get nothing but the experience and icon by your name... personally i will never do it again unless i am bored out of my head... its lots of work to get those last levels let alone 10 times


I dunno, you start with the M16, M4, MP5, RPD and the best sniper rifle
Those are the only guns i use really, apart from the P90 and the .50

Its the perks that you unlock later in the game that are really usefull (overkill, iron lungs etc)

im level 37 on the first prestige, dont really want to go through it all again


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

so anyone else gonna be in the FURY clan??????????????? cmon guys dont leave me hanging add it to your name


----------



## piranawick (Dec 1, 2004)

Ya Dan I was on yesterday......... I added the FURY clan .... represent.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

atta boy go online now if you can im going on in a few minutes


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

How does one add a clan name?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

under barracks make sure you type FURY in caps tho


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> so anyone else gonna be in the FURY clan??????????????? cmon guys dont leave me hanging add it to your name


I might change it this weekend if I'm playing with you guys. But usually my clan tags are 
[HOAR] - whore
[2G1C] - two girls one cup
[HT] - Honda - Tech
[CUMN] - cumming 
[SLUT] - xenon


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

a FURY clan would be awesome! Let's do it.

My name is piranha0522 if any P-Fury members want to add me


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I am online for a few hours... anybody wana play hit me up!


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Sheppard said:


> a FURY clan would be awesome! Let's do it.
> 
> My name is piranha0522 if any P-Fury members want to add me


Just added yah!


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I am no good but my name is HumpNgo...old halo name







Hope to see some of you on there


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Man, every time you guys invite me to a match the server is full and it kicks me off... i try and try and try but get nothing other than a boot


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Man, every time you guys invite me to a match the server is full and it kicks me off... i try and try and try but get nothing other than a boot


I wish you would get the notification of people looking for you join in game. I've seen it happen sometimes but you normally don't get the notification until after your game and the other player is normally in the middle of their game which means that it will be hard for the two of you to connect... Meh... I'm up for a game as soon as I beat Ninja Gaiden...

Pac


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

PacmanXSA said:


> Man, every time you guys invite me to a match the server is full and it kicks me off... i try and try and try but get nothing other than a boot


I wish you would get the notification of people looking for you join in game. I've seen it happen sometimes but you normally don't get the notification until after your game and the other player is normally in the middle of their game which means that it will be hard for the two of you to connect... Meh... I'm up for a game as soon as I beat Ninja Gaiden...

Pac
[/quote]

Watch what the message says, if it says "b_ack51 wants you to join their party" then that'll take you to the lobby area in that groups party. Meaning you'll be on the same teams.

If I sent you a "b_ack51 wants you to join their game" then you'll be joining a game thats starting up or is actually playing.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> Man, every time you guys invite me to a match the server is full and it kicks me off... i try and try and try but get nothing other than a boot


I wish you would get the notification of people looking for you join in game. I've seen it happen sometimes but you normally don't get the notification until after your game and the other player is normally in the middle of their game which means that it will be hard for the two of you to connect... Meh... I'm up for a game as soon as I beat Ninja Gaiden...

Pac
[/quote]

Watch what the message says, if it says "*b_ack51 wants you to join their party"* then that'll take you to the lobby area in that groups party. Meaning you'll be on the same teams.

If I sent you a "*b_ack51 wants you to join their game*" then you'll be joining a game thats starting up or is actually playing.
[/quote]

When I get your invites I always get a message saying I can't connect to the server host.
I remember you invited me last week for a game and it worked. I guess the server is normally too busy??


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

haha B_ack51 asked me to join a game lastnight when i was playing in two player switching my class. and when i went online he was gone


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Mattones you are added. Hopefully we can play soon. 
My fav is Team Deathmatch, I loove it!

Today I was in Pipeline and I pulled off some of the sickest snipes with my Dragunov in my entire history of COD4.
It made my day haha

EDIT: One question...If someone has the FURY clan tag in their name and you want to add them, Do you have to put in the clan tag when you request to add them? Or just their username.

I'm putting my username in my sig that way its easier for P-Fury players to add


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm on COD4 right now. I think i;ll be on it all day because im sick and having huge back pain.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Grrr.... I wanna play COD4 but I can't beat the last 2 Ninja Gaiden bosses..........

Pac


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

PacmanXSA said:


> Grrr.... I wanna play COD4 but I can't beat the last 2 Ninja Gaiden bosses..........
> 
> Pac


haha my cod4 keeps freezing.

Im at Lv44.







not bad for someone who has had the system for about a month and plays it about 6 hours a week.

I'm really liking the HARDCORE TEAM DEATH MATCH. its great!


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

Matty: Headquarters is the way to go









One more boss and I'm DONE!!!! Stupid Murai...

Pac


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Alright I'm calling everyone who has COD4 for PS3 out for a P-Fury game tonight! Lets say 9pmEST(Toronto Time)


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

if the TV is free im soooooooooooooooooooo THERE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

t minus 50 minutes til game time


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

Does anyone elses game freeze when it says 'Setting up game' while everyone else has started the game..

f*ck.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Mattones said:


> Does anyone elses game freeze when it says 'Setting up game' while everyone else has started the game..
> 
> f*ck.


Mine doesnt do that. But every now and then the connection gets interuppted and I have to exit out of everything. It's so irritating.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yeah no kidding im online playing right now still with piranhawick


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> Mattones you are added. Hopefully we can play soon.
> My fav is Team Deathmatch, I loove it!
> 
> Today I was in Pipeline and I pulled off some of the sickest snipes with my Dragunov in my entire history of COD4.
> ...


When you start up the ps3 and sign in as your username, just go to Add A Friend and type in "b_ack51" or whatever the PS3 user name is. Do not worry about clan tags cause they are just made up for specific games.

last name I was rocking the [HOAR] clan tag.

Mattones, PGD, and I plus some HT guys had a few good rounds, dominated every game we were in.

And mattone/pgd, get some headphones you ghey dawgs.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Ya I want to get in on the headphones too. Where can you get them?
Is it like a headset thing with headphones and a mic too?

Damn that would be awesome


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

sheppard man what is your ID on ps3 online i will add you im piranha_guy_dan


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

^^It's in my Sig :laugh:

I'll add you tonight if you don't add me first.

Hopefully we can all play because whenever I get invites it always says the sever is too busy and I can't connect.
I've played with B_ack once I think.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

just keep sending the invites......... server is too busy to me means they are already in a game and its hit or miss that you are both not in a game at the same time..... if you are patient just wait and eventually the person will be out.

the only people on my list are from here....... and whenever i see someone on i ALWAYS invite them until we play together..... its more fun seeing someone you know playing with you from god knows where rather then strangers

cya tonight on there buddy


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I didnt get the memo about last nights game... oops... anyways i will prob be on tonight around 9 mountain time, which is around 11 east coast i think... anybody who wants to play hit me up, and i will try to check my friend invites when i turn the system on just incase anybody new has added me... rock on...

dan- get that headset hooked up yet?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

no man ive been buggin my old man to give it to me infact im gonna ask him right now and ill be online in a minute


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'll probly go on around 10:30-11:00 Eastern time..After im back from the Leafs game whaaaaaaat?! hahaha
have fun guys


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

leafs game???? im so jealous!!!!!!!!!!!

pacman you are on my friends and it shows when you come online but you dont appaear on my list and then next thing i know you are offline again

by the way my samsung bluetooth is charging and i will test it out later tonight


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

sweeet.... get that bad boy charged up and ill look for you later!

Oh and check this vid out... study up and we could have a badass team! I am gunna try the last one on the ship... i just want to climb the mast one time and shoot everybody on the other team.... 
Clicky!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Sheppard said:


> Ya I want to get in on the headphones too. Where can you get them?
> Is it like a headset thing with headphones and a mic too?
> 
> Damn that would be awesome


Just use any bluetooth headset (like the ones for cell phones). You can find them cheap on amazon or ebay.


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> leafs game???? im so jealous!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> pacman you are on my friends and it shows when you come online but you dont appaear on my list and then next thing i know you are offline again
> 
> by the way my samsung bluetooth is charging and i will test it out later tonight


I go online/offline rather quickly just to see who's on.

On another note, I finally beat f*cking Ninja Gaiden so I'm good to go for COD4. Setup a meeting time tonight boys! 10PM EST?

Pac


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im there!!!!!!!


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

ive got my headphones working and played with skunkforbud aka snidro on ps3 last night and finally got to talk up a storm during the game.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> ive got my headphones working and played with skunkforbud aka snidro on ps3 last night and finally got to talk up a storm during the game.


hahaha, yeah i think 30% was maybe "tactical" and the rest was stuff not even relating to the game... people on our teams were probly having a wtf moment

my new strategy in the game is to get the most embarassing kill replay for the person i kill. across map grenades, standing behind somebody and spinning a few times then taking time to plant C4 under their ass and detonate, just following people until they turn around and stab them, taking the time to stalk somebody and shoot them from within 5 feet, or long distance pistol is always funny... i realized claymores out in the middle of open roads kill more people than you would think... i dont know how many people actually watch the replays but i am sure i have made some people steam from the ears


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> ive got my headphones working and played with skunkforbud aka snidro on ps3 last night and finally got to talk up a storm during the game.


hahaha, yeah i think 30% was maybe "tactical" and the rest was stuff not even relating to the game... people on our teams were probly having a wtf moment

my new strategy in the game is to get the most embarassing kill replay for the person i kill. across map grenades, standing behind somebody and spinning a few times then taking time to plant C4 under their ass and detonate, just following people until they turn around and stab them, taking the time to stalk somebody and shoot them from within 5 feet, or long distance pistol is always funny... i realized claymores out in the middle of open roads kill more people than you would think... i dont know how many people actually watch the replays but i am sure i have made some people steam from the ears
[/quote]

That's hilarious!!

I know iv'e done some of those things, it's pretty funny.

My favourite is following them for as long as I can before they figure it out. This morning I followed this guy in the "crash" level all over the place. He eventually went on top of the huge tower and crouched down for a snipe. This is when I took the opportunity to line him up with my Dragunov and pop him..and I was like "BOOOM HEADSHOT!!" lol


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

sheppard did you add me yet man? i think i added you some time ago but i will try again. im going on in like 5 minutes


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> sheppard did you add me yet man? i think i added you some time ago but i will try again. im going on in like 5 minutes


That's a negative cheif. I was playing before school but I forgot to add you.

I wont be untill later tonight but I will add you then.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

im adding you right now dude dont worry.

i wont be on til like 11 30 tonight cause im watching the leafs game and then i have my own hockey from 10-11 and wont be on til 11 30ish if anyone is up for some domination hahah


----------



## beezer (Sep 10, 2007)

dorianc204 said:


> 360 is way better than PS3 hands down


i have both the ps3 and 360 both of them hooked up to a HD television and honestly the ps3 looks a bit smoother with the same settings on both. 720p. only tried it on cod4 tho.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

One of the funniest things to do is run around holding live grenades and trying to get multiple kills on shipment. Add some fun, put matrydom on and you can get more kills even after you die.

And throwing C4 on your teammate won't work either.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> One of the funniest things to do is run around holding live grenades and trying to get multiple kills on shipment. Add some fun, put matrydom on and you can get more kills even after you die.
> 
> And throwing C4 on your teammate won't work either.


here's a cheezy/fun tactic. it doesn't work 100% of the time but it's hilarious. make a class with martyrdom and use stun grenades. in a map like vacant, shipment, or another map that is rather confined, cook the stun grenade and just walk straight into people until they kill you. if they're close enough the stun will hit them and they wont be able to run away from the martyrdom grenade. i got so bored at work one day that i just did that the entire time and i racked up a good amount of kills, lol


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

hyphen said:


> One of the funniest things to do is run around holding live grenades and trying to get multiple kills on shipment. Add some fun, put matrydom on and you can get more kills even after you die.
> 
> And throwing C4 on your teammate won't work either.


here's a cheezy/fun tactic. it doesn't work 100% of the time but it's hilarious. make a class with martyrdom and use stun grenades. in a map like vacant, shipment, or another map that is rather confined, cook the stun grenade and just walk straight into people until they kill you. if they're close enough the stun will hit them and they wont be able to run away from the martyrdom grenade. i got so bored at work one day that i just did that the entire time and i racked up a good amount of kills, lol
[/quote]
Martyrdom is a pain the the ass!

Its fine in free for all/Team deathmatches but when everybody has it on in headquarters/sabotage games it ruins all the fun IMO!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

anybody on tonight?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> anybody on tonight?


I will be. "shockovulator" is me. I would love to shoot some/certain P-fury members in the face!

One question: Is anyone manning those annoying helicopters who fire down on us or are they computer controlled?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> anybody on tonight?


I will be. "shockovulator" is me. I would love to shoot some/certain P-fury members in the face!

One question: Is anyone manning those annoying helicopters who fire down on us or are they computer controlled?
[/quote]

they are comp controlled, after an 8 kill streak i think you get a heli... and anything it kills you get the points for... add me as a friend and we can play some matches, but odds are anybody you have the urge to shoot in the face doesnt play COD...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> anybody on tonight?


I will be. "shockovulator" is me. I would love to shoot some/certain P-fury members in the face!

One question: Is anyone manning those annoying helicopters who fire down on us or are they computer controlled?
[/quote]

they are comp controlled, after an 8 kill streak i think you get a heli... and anything it kills you get the points for... add me as a friend and we can play some matches, but odds are anybody you have the urge to shoot in the face doesnt play COD...
[/quote]

7 kill streak.

you get assistance every 3, 5, and 7 consecutive kill streak.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

yeah... that... 7 it is... just got one


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

So what guns/perks do you guys use?

If i want lots of kills in a hurry ill go...

RPD with grip
Desert eagle
Stopping power
Mayrtrdom

If im playing a team game with loads of running about ie headquarters, sabotage ill use...

P90
Desert eagle
Nades x 3
Stopping power
Steady aim

If im playing for fun..

.50/Draganov
Desert eagle
Claymores
Stopping power
Iron lungs

Getting a bit bored of the maps, hoping for some new ones soon!


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

call of duty 3 is boring

90 percent of the game is you just kill wave after wave of germans with the same old weapons boring as hell


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

my general class that i destroy with:

m60 (red dot)
1911
stun grenade
rpgs
stopping power
steady aim

oorrr....

golden benelli (no attachment)
USP
3x stun on smaller maps and RPGs for bigger maps
slight of hand
extreme conditioning

that last class is my personal favorite. it's a lot harder to use but i love the response i get when i play on public servers. "wtf, i just got owned with a f*cking shotgun"



speakyourmind said:


> call of duty 3 is boring
> 
> 90 percent of the game is you just kill wave after wave of germans with the same old weapons boring as hell


that's because infinity ward didn't make call of duty of 3. this topic is about call of duty 4, lol.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

lol my bad call of duty 4 is great but its sooooooo short


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

speakyourmind said:


> lol my bad call of duty 4 is great but its sooooooo short


Exactly what I thought..Then I got it set up to play online and its a world of difference. The game online can go on for so long


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I would go online but my Xbox is modded and I got banned for life or until I exchange for a new 1.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

im at Lv 55. gonna start all over so its gonna be crazy starting with hardly anything.


----------



## Fry (Oct 9, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> So what guns/perks do you guys use?
> 
> If i want lots of kills in a hurry ill go...
> 
> ...


you ever try the saw with double tap?and keep the grip.works well with the rpd aswell.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Mattones said:


> im at Lv 55. gonna start all over so its gonna be crazy starting with hardly anything.


it sucks BAD lol im back at level 21 i think play lots of headquarters to get lots of points fast

someone added me today so if it was someone from the site let me know......... i have no idea who the hell the person is


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

So funny story, i have used my TV (rear projection from 5 years ago) so much after i got this game i actually burned it up! upon taking it apart i found that the red projector leaked a small amount of coolant, and then boiled... it will be out of comission for a while... 
i found playing on my 24" LCD from about 12" away is pretty fun, but gets harsh on they eyes after a few games...


----------



## CAPONE (May 18, 2006)

My screen name is sultanjan


----------

